# Windows 10 Drive Cloning Recommendation



## composerguy78 (Jul 23, 2021)

I just wanted to recommend something for all the fellow Windows 10 users out there. I recently had to reinstall Windows 10 and although I didn't lose any data, I had to reinstall everything including tons of plugins. I thought I had my system drive cloned but I never tested it properly. All is fine and I am back up and running but if I had known to use Macrium Reflect I would have been back up and running in minutes. In case you don't already know about it, Macrium Reflect is one of the few Windows backup applications which can clone drives so that they are bootable. It's a free application and I am now creating 2 bootable clones of my system drive on a weekly basis. check it out here: https://www.macrium.com/reflectfree. I'm not affiliated in any way with Macrium or anything. I clone to a USB SSD however to Windows 10 cannot boot from a USB drive. So I take the drive out of the USB enclosure and pop it into the system drive (internal SATA) and select it as the boot device upon bootup. (If you are on a laptop/tablet then you will have to use a non-usb connection or erase your system drive but at least you will have a clone of the system drive).


----------



## phil_wc (Jul 23, 2021)

Macrium free is the best freeware I've used for full backup drive. Yeah would recommend.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 23, 2021)

Macrium


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 23, 2021)

Macrium Reflect is brilliant and totally worth the upgrade price. Been using it for years and unlike Acronis has never failed me.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 23, 2021)

I’ve used Acronis for over a decade and never failed, but I’m on 2014 still and they’ve made using it difficult.

Will try Macrium as I’m building an AMD rig and really don’t want to hassle with fresh builds software.

One nice thing is sample library drive and Omnisphere NVMe M.2 can be cloned or hot swapped.

Glad I caught this.

Thanks


----------



## wst3 (Jul 24, 2021)

i too use Macrium Reflect - or rather I am supposed to! I'm really not sure when I stopped doing regular backups to clone the OS drive. All the rest of my backups are in good shape, just no clone of the C drive. 

I am paying the price!

On the other hand, it is an opportunity to clean things up a bit!


----------



## Noeticus (Jul 24, 2021)

I always use a real hard drive duplicator like...









Kanguru Mobile Clone HD One-To-One Duplicator


Duplicate hard drives fast with our Kanguru Mobile Clone HD One-to-One Duplicator! This hard drive copier is ultra-portable and extremely easy to use.




www.kanguru.com


----------

